# When to send CV's



## gingerdingo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi all ,

We are ready to lodge our ITA and am now looking for work in NZ.

Is it best to send out / canvass prospective employers now or wait till residency comes through ?

The wife is a nurse and I am a manager at an airport, we will go where the work is and have an open mind when it comes to location.

Has anyone used any agencies to find work whilst still in the UK

Thanks for any advice

Gingerdingo


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

gingerdingo said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> We are ready to lodge our ITA and am now looking for work in NZ.
> 
> ...


This is a difficult one - and a bit of a catch 22. Some agencies won't touch you until you have your visa, or at least have been accepted for application. But if you're EOI has been accepted, then I think it's worth applying now - they'll know you're serious, because you've paid out money to get thus far.

It's better if you can be here in person - but I'd say nothing lost in trying.


----------

